# E-Violine Aufnahme :)



## sight011 (20. August 2010)

YUHU!!

Hab gestern jemanden mit einer E-Violine kennen gelernt! 
Hab Ihn jetzt nicht gefragt - aber mir brennt folgende Frage auf dem Herzen 

--> Wie schließ ich eine E-Violine am Interface für Aufnahmen an?

Einfach Klinke?

Oder meint ihr ich soll ihn lieber mikrofonieren, mit Akkustischer-Violine + Mic? 
--> Wegen dem Sound 

Wenn ja - man positioniert dann das Mikrofon hinter dem Spieler - wegen der Abstrahlung der Frequenzen, richtig 

Freu Freu - bitte antworten


----------



## bokay (21. August 2010)

Hallo,

sollte dein Interface einen "Hi Z" Input besitzen dann schließe, sofern bei deiner E-Violine nicht anders angegeben, das Gerät dort an.

Bei der "akustischen" Aufnahme spielen sehr viele Faktoren mit welche entscheidend sind. Zu allererst: Wie klingt der Raum? Lassen sich Störgeräusche eliminieren? Bei einem so hohen Dynamikumfang wie ihn eine Violine hat, solltest du in einer absolut ruhigen Umgebung recorden.
Im Studio kann man dadurch gerne zu einer Kugel ala´ M150 greifen, gerne aber auch Stereophonie-Verfahren mit schönen Nieren...

Solltest du in einer kritischen Umgebung aufnehmen müssen, wirst du um ein Miniatur-Mikrophon nicht herum kommen. Sehr bewährt hat sich hier die DPA 40xx Serie... Diese Mikrophone lassen sich unter dem Steg befestigen und haben dadurch den Vorteil einerseits sehr nah am "Zentrum" der Klangerzeugung zu sein aber auch die Position die immer gleich bleibt im Verhältnis zum Instrument...


----------



## sight011 (25. August 2010)

Hi- bevor ichalles google "unterhalte" ich mich doch in dem Fall lieber mit dir! 

Die Wahl wird doch eher E-Violine sein -erstmal- 


Hi Z = BEdeutet ja Hohe Impendanz --> Was ja mit dem Widerstand zu tun hat soweit ich dasin ERinnerung habe.

Wenn Du es so aus dem Kopf weißt -- was für einen Vorteil bringt das?

Sonst google ich es 

Aber da ich weiß Du bist ein helles Köpfchen Jakob freu ich mich schon mal auf die Antwort.


----------

